# Neighbours dog left outside starts barking at 6.42am every day waking me up.



## coffeeking (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all

Before I state anything else, please know that I am a dog lover. But I've never owned one myself, as my lifestyle and the properties where I have lived previously simply havnt allowed it.

I have ongoing issues with my renter neighbours and their 5 year old dog.
They only moved in a few weeks ago and used to keep their little dog out in the back garden all day and all night (Im not sure why you'd have a dog and not want to enjoy it, they don't sound like the kind of people whose lifestyle fits a dog?) so it would bark off and on all through the night.

I went round and spoke to them and they said they "Didn't realise that their dog was barking as they sleep at the front of the house". Personally I find it hard to believe that they don't know their dog is a constant barker, and this is no doubt why they sleep at the front of the house and kept the dog OUTSIDE round the back at night time. (We sleep at the rear of the house)
They apologised and said they would try to sort it out. They then bought the dog in at night, so the barking stopped in the middle of the night.

But the barking continued to start at 6.42am every day waking myself and my partner up. So I had to go round again and speak to them again. It turns out that this is the time they both leave for work and they put the dog out ALL DAY in the back garden at this time until they get back from work at about 5.30pm every day.
They say there is "Nothing else they can do about it now" as its happening when they are not there. I said that we would have to keep our eye on it and see how it goes, but again they stressed there is "Nothing else they can do about it". They say they have white carpet in the house and the dog would just mess up the house if it was left in all day. They have moved the dogs kennel and the little plastic shack the kennel is in round to the side of the house from the back garden, but its STILL right next door to my house.

So, its still going on now 2 weeks later and I'm going to have to get something sorted about this.
Any suggestions? I guess I could speak/complain to the letting agents and even Environmental Health (I Have been making notes of the times and dates the dog has been barking) but I'd rather try once more with the owners themselves.
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach this?
I actually feel really sorry for the poor little dog being kept outside for nearly 12 hours a day in the cold/rain etc (Although he does have a little kennel), but I'm coming to the end of my tether now and don't see why I should have to put up with this.

Thanks


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Firstly- do not feel sorry for a dog kept outside if it has sufficient shelter/food/warmth etc it is quite natural for them, and often better than being shut in the house unable to relieve themselves.

Secondly dogs bark- its what they do- unless this dog is barking non stop from dawn till dusk very little will be done by anyone, although the council will investigate, if you contact them.


EDITED - IM OBVIOUSLY WRONG!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

coffeeking said:


> So, its still going on now 2 weeks later and I'm going to have to get something sorted about this.
> Any suggestions? I guess I could speak/complain to the letting agents and even Environmental Health (I Have been making notes of the times and dates the dog has been barking) but I'd rather try once more with the owners themselves.
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach this?
> I actually feel really sorry for the poor little dog being kept outside for nearly 12 hours a day in the cold/rain etc (Although he does have a little kennel), but I'm coming to the end of my tether now and don't see why I should have to put up with this.
> ...


I would feel exactly the same,

Now, you have approached them nicely and notified them that unfortunately they may not be aware of it, but their dog is keeping you awake and you need your sleep blah blah blah

So I would go around and say you appreciate what they have done, but the problem is still not solved.

As they are renting, could it be that the landlord does not know they have a dog?

Anyway I would tell them that unless this is sorted you will have no option but to raise this with their landlord and the EHO.

Landlords or letting agencies do not want a problem tenant as if they want to sell the house later, it can cause a problem when asked to declare any disputes.

There are severe fines for Noise pollution, so keep a diary of the exact dates and times.

I had to have a word with one of my neighbours a few years ago and the problem was solved.

When I moved in the first thing I did was visit all the neighbours to tell them to tell me if my dogs made any noise at all when I was out.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> .
> 
> Try not to look down on people who Rent, dont really see what this has to do with the story.


I really cannot see anywhere in the OP post where he is looking down on people who rent? In fact it sounds from his post as though he is also renting accommodation or has in the past?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I really cannot see anywhere in the OP post where he is looking down on people who rent? In fact it sounds from his post as though he is also renting accommodation or has in the past?


Not how it read to me at all- why even put "renter neighbours", why not just "neighbours"?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If you know the landlord I would ring him or her and advise them of the situation as it's disruptive.

We had similar problems with our neighbours, but I was on the other end and I was the dog owner. He complained about the dogs barking at 7am, so now I take them out and bring them straight back in first thing in the morning so now when they bark I make sure that it's after 10am and before 7pm (they generally go outside for longer periods of time and therefore barking when someone comes to the house).


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

OH boy thats tough, we had a neighbour she has passed away now who was a back yard breeder and the dogs barked at stupid hours,, thank god for double glazing, but in the summer the barking drove me mad, and if the wind blew in the right direction the smell to..
I complained to environmental health and just asked them to have a quiet word with her about giving the dogs boredom breakers or bringing them in, just something.. sad to say my complaint must have been one of many the rspca turned up and all the dog got taken away , perhaps you could offer to take the dog for a walk and you have it for the day, then you can entertain yourself and the dog.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Not how it read to me at all- why even put "renter neighbours", why not just "neighbours"?


To give a more comprehensive overview to achieve a relevant reply


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

This does not sound like the dog is barking non stop all day/night though- I may well be wrong! For a few barks here and there no one will do diddly squat about it. Feel really sorry for them if they lose their home or their dog because their landlords have been notified


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> To give a more comprehensive overview to achieve a relevant reply


if you think so. IMO it does not make a difference as this is a matter for the council. I personally could not report someone to their landlord and risk them either losing their home or their dog, (unless this dog is literally barking from dawn to dusk) guess that is just me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> This does not sound like the dog is barking non stop all day/night though- I may well be wrong! For a few barks here and there no one will do diddly squat about it. Feel really sorry for them if they lose their home or their dog because their landlords have been notified


All they would need to do by the sounds of it is keep the dog inside in he early morning and employ someone to come and let it into the garden at a later time.
It is after all their responsibility.

OP, maybe suggest that to them and see if it would work for them


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh this place is so tightly coiled at the moment rented neighbours, neighbours for goodness sack chill out its to early to be snotty


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If the dog is a constant barker, then yes they need to be made aware that they can be fined or have a noise abatement order put on them depending on the area.

You have been polite to them about it, I would tell them that unless they do something about the fact that their dog is either very lonely or has seperation anxiety or is very bored, you will have no choice but to go to their landlord or the council. Yes dogs bark, but no one deserves to be woken up by a barking dog that early every single morning, especially if the dog is a constant barker.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> Oh this place is so tightly coiled at the moment rented neighbours, neighbours for goodness sack chill out its to early to be snotty


So you have an opinion that happens to differ to others and your snotty- super!:thumbup1:

Anyhoo hope this can be resolved- and is as easy as getting them to keep their dog indoors more.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> So you have an opinion that happens to differ to others and your snotty- super!:thumbup1:


LOL newbies feeling their feet, welcome by the way I rarely come on here these days but have always enjoy the banter and debates but not the snipping!:biggrin: so we will beg to differ .


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> LOL newbies feeling their feet, welcome by the way I rarely come on here these days but have always enjoy the banter and debates but not the snipping!:biggrin: so we will beg to differ .


Ahahaha! Thanks for the welcome- do love it on forums when established members decide they are all knowing over the "newbies"!! :cornut:

Oh and I wasnt snipping- I read and interpreted the post differently from others- so shoot me! :


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Firstly- do not feel sorry for a dog kept outside if it has sufficient shelter/food/warmth etc it is quite natural for them, and often better than being shut in the house unable to relieve themselves.
> 
> Secondly dogs bark- its what they do- unless this dog is barking non stop from dawn till dusk very little will be done by anyone, although the council will investigate, if you contact them.
> 
> ...


Dont have a go but I think you are being a little harsh. Even if I wasnt disturbed by a dog barking at 6:42 in the morning every day I would still be sympathetic knowing that a dog is left outside on its own with no simulation/company because the owner does not want to ruin their carpet.

Where in the post does the OP look down on renters?

Also, there in the post did you pick up on the insincerity of the poster? Just because they dont have a dog doesnt neccessarily mean that they cant feel sorry for the poor mite.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ebonyblack said:


> Dont have a go but I think you are being a little harsh. Even if I wasnt disturbed by a dog barking at 6:42 in the morning every day I would still be sympathetic knowing that a dog is left outside on its own with no simulation/company because the owner does not want to ruin their carpet.
> 
> Where in the post does the OP look down on renters?
> 
> Also, there in the post did you pick up on the insincerity of the poster? Just because they dont have a dog doesnt neccessarily mean that they cant feel sorry for the poor mite.


Opinions differ- I do not believe that a dog kept outside is suffering, provided it has shelter/warmth etc. Many many dogs live outside permanently, without issue, so IMO there is no need to feel sorry for it. (ok ok if it is barking from dawn till dusk there is obviously an issue,and it is not happy, but this is not what I read from the post- it may well be the case).

Regards the rest- my bad obviously!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ahahaha! Thanks for the welcome- do love it on forums when established members decide they are all knowing over the "newbies"!! :cornut:
> 
> Oh and I wasnt snipping- I read and interpreted the post differently from others- so shoot me! :


Mmmmm I wasn't sure I said I was all knowing I think maybe I was say come on don't be snippy but as you say it was the way interpreted the text! :Yawn:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Unfortunately I think you'd be very lucky to get anything done. Nobody cared about the two dogs at the end of my street yapping almost non stop for 9 hours a day, apparently because it wasn't after a certain time of night or before a certain time in the morning there was no problem. I eventually got so used to it that I just slept through it (I worked nights). 

I'm having a similar problem at the moment only it's the neighbours children waking me up at daft o clock. Hopefully I get used to that and start sleeping through it soon.


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do 

I guess dogs differ-Ebony would go nuts if I left her out all day.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would complain to your local council. We have an ongoing issue with a neighbour who allows his dog (and actively encourages it) to bark on and off all day, often from 5am onwards, and well into the night. He has been warned by the council before, he improved for a while, but is getting back into his old habits now.

I keep a log of what his dog does, and this morning she barked 36 times in a row just after 6am. Its just unacceptable. Imo, one or two woofs should be sufficent. If a dog is a known barker, then it shouldnt be left unattended in a garden where its behaviour can't be stopped or corrected.

I do question why some people even have dogs, when they obviously do not have the time for them, or just can't be bothered. A family over the road from me have two dogs, they are never walked and are just bunged in the garden all day where they wimper, whine and bark, even though someone is home 24/7.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> Mmmmm I wasn't sure I said I was all knowing I think maybe I was say come on don't be snippy but as you say it was the way interpreted the text! :Yawn:


Oh dear! Please note tongue in cheek smilie effort at the end of my other post--- this one?? >>>>> :cornut:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> Many many dogs live outside permanently, without issue,


A dog living outside without issue, would not feel the need to be a constant barker, from the minute its put outside. This dog is clearly lonely and bored and I am not surprised, what kind of a person that wants a happy dog picks white carpets? Or doesn't put down some sort of protectors/rugs if its rented. Poor dog is obviously unhappy with the situation.
The dog has probably already learned that barking in the night = being taken in, and likes being inside so could be barking in the hope he gets taken in.

Dogs do bark, yes. But there are a huge amount of people that see dogs and their behaviour as unimportant and people will always win, hence we have noise abatement orders and fines over it. My dogs are not permitted to bark other than the initial ''hey there's someone in next doors garden'' (the side that only ever have the council cutting the grass in it) as I feel it inconsiderate to my neighbours, one has a young baby, some are elderly, some work shifs.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> Opinions differ- I do not believe that a dog kept outside is suffering, provided it has shelter/warmth etc.


Hmmm, not sure I can think of any little dog breeds (and the OP stated it was a little dog) that would do well, or in some cases even survive over winter outside. Getting an outside agency involved sounds like the sensible thing to do. Solitary confinement is no life for any dog..


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Contact Environmental Health. It's happened in our street more than once, our etiquette here is to point it out politely and then raise it officially.

Our next door neighbours used to leave their dog in the garden for hours and it would yap constantly. It turned out 7 complaints had been filed and the neighbours sorted it out.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> A dog living outside without issue, would not feel the need to be a constant barker, from the minute its put outside. This dog is clearly lonely and bored and I am not surprised, situation.


 Which I said later in my same post.



catz4m8z said:


> Hmmm, not sure I can think of any little dog breeds (and the OP stated it was a little dog) that would do well, or in some cases even survive over winter outside. Getting an outside agency involved sounds like the sensible thing to do. Solitary confinement is no life for any dog..


JRT? and agree solitary confinement is not the way forward at all- this was not my point.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I can completely understand where the OP is coming from.

firstly I don't think it is cruel as such to keep a dog outside(for some of the day) if the dog is provided with sufficient stimulation and human company for the rest of the time, and has somewhere where it can go to keep warm and shelter, I don't see the difference between keeping a dog outside or inside. I do think its cruel to keep a dog outside permanently in this country. 

However allowing your dog to barking is an issue to me. a few barks here or there in the morning is one thing but if the dog is barking continuously then I think people have a right to be annoyed and I dont think its sufficient for the neighbours to just shrug their shoulders and say oh well we cant do anything about it. why should everyone else suffer so that the neighbour can protect their white carpets?

As to what to do I would go to the council.


----------



## coffeeking (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey All
Wow, what a heated discussion I have started here.
Anyway, a little further information for you all.

I said "Renters" just so you know if necessary I can complain to their landlord. I do NOT look down on renters. Up until 2 years ago I rented for 10 + years, but was never allowed pets under T&Cs.

The previous tenant had two small dogs, who wouldnt bark in the morning/at night, but would go CRAZY BARKING/ EVIL STYLE anytime I walked down my garden path. 
This, I put up with as I know its just the dogs being protective.
I'd even suggested for my neighbour to give me some treats to feed them through the fence so that they got used to me walking by (this was never done though).
Funny thing though when I'd bump into my neighbour walking the dogs they were always as soft as sh*t with me and loved a good stroke.

So this leads me to believe what I have heard from both tenants that the letting agency is one of the only ones in the area that allow dogs.

The dog there now is a little tiny scruffy mixed bread that I see shivering out in the garden all day long.

I enjoy watching dog training programs on TV so like to think I know a very small amount about what can go on in a dogs head. The owners have stated to me that in their last property the dog was always kept inside, so I fully understand the way the dog must feel about the TOTAL change in lifestyle, but again enough is enough.

Initially at 6.42am the dog generally barks off and on for about 15 minutes then shuts up, so he's obviously NOT being liked the initial "I'm left all alone again" feeling. But by this time Ive been fully woken up. He does then sometimes bark a bit in the daytime, but I can put up with this.

I can honestly set my alarm to the little blighter!
I own my property by the way (not that this matters).
I am not prepared to walk or look after THEIR dogs, its not my job to.

I'm sure my neighbours wouldnt appreciate being woken up an hour earlier than they currently get up with me playing loud music that I then leave on in the house for a set amount of time.


----------



## neen26 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is something i have kind of experienced and something i feel quite strongly about.
I would go to the council or complain to their letting agent.

Last year i had a problem with my neighbours beagle.
I was still living with my parents then. The couple next door would leave their beagle alone from about 6.30am to 5pm. Way too long for a dog to be left alone in my opinion. The dog would bark/howl/cry constantly all day! it woke us all up in the morning and my mum only works part time and had to put up with it for most of the day! 
My parents are dog lovers (only lost there 14year old collie 6months prior to this) as am i ...but the barking was so loud the dog may aswell have been in the same room as us! We put up with it for quite a while before complaining (politely).
The man was insisting that it wasn't his dog barking.. :confused5: and implied that my mum, dad and myself were all making it up!!!
in the end i complained via email to stoke on trent city council who were very helpful, rang me back to discuss the problem and wrote him a letter. It pretty much stopped after this. we heard his mother and her mother were taking it in turns in looking after the dog while they were at work and they had also started to crate train him.

I love my dog and dogs in general but nobody should have to put up with this.
My dog lets out the odd woof but i don't allow her to continue to bark and disturb my neighbours. She is not left alone for long periods of time and when she is left alone for short periods, she is crated in her warm bed with a toy or chew to occupy her. 
My decision to have a dog should not impact on anyone elses life.

Nina


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Not how it read to me at all- why even put "renter neighbours", why not just "neighbours"?


could it be because it adds to the options for taking action 



Lexiedhb said:


> This does not sound like the dog is barking non stop all day/night though- I may well be wrong! For a few barks here and there no one will do diddly squat about it. Feel really sorry for them if they lose their home or their dog because their landlords have been notified


I doubt if it is a few barks here and there. If they dont want to lose their home they will have to either control their dog or rehome it. As a landlord I get all sorts of complaints about my tenants and it is my responsibility to sort them out.



Lexiedhb said:


> Opinions differ- I do not believe that a dog kept outside is suffering, provided it has shelter/warmth etc. Many many dogs live outside permanently, without issue, so IMO there is no need to feel sorry for it. (ok ok if it is barking from dawn till dusk there is obviously an issue,and it is not happy, but this is not what I read from the post- it may well be the case).
> 
> Regards the rest- my bad obviously!


Of course many dogs live outside, in properly constructed kennels and usually with company. Not in a portable small kennel.

I detest barking dogs and would definitely do something about it. Landlord followed by environmental health is probably the way to go.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> A dog living outside without issue, would not feel the need to be a constant barker, from the minute its put outside. This dog is clearly lonely and bored and I am not surprised, what kind of a person that wants a happy dog picks white carpets? Or doesn't put down some sort of protectors/rugs if its rented. Poor dog is obviously unhappy with the situation.


I was wondering what sort of landlord puts down white carpets! Whe I was a landlord's agent I always made sure carpets were blue/tan/turquoise sort of colour, something that wouldn't show the dirt and need frequent cleaning or replacement.

Why can't they keep the dog inside in a crate/pen with some sort of lino under it?

OP, you can contact environmental health/noise pollution in your local council. Get them to send someone round for 6.40 am to record the problem.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I was wondering what sort of landlord puts down white carpets! Whe I was a landlord's agent I always made sure carpets were blue/tan/turquoise sort of colour, something that wouldn't show the dirt and need frequent cleaning or replacement.
> 
> Why can't they keep the dog inside in a crate/pen with some sort of lino under it?
> 
> OP, you can contact environmental health/noise pollution in your local council. Get them to send someone round for 6.40 am to record the problem.


I wondered that too about the carpet - unless the landlord , as someone suggested earlier, doesn't know they have a dog there.

Agree if they have this portable kennel then why not put it indoors?

Also agree about the environmental health - though they will most likely have to come into your bedroom at 6:42am to check the noise level. 

Poor dog - being left all day isn't very nice, whether it likes being outdoors or can live that way safely or not. Why do some people even have dogs?


----------



## neen26 (Aug 22, 2011)

i agree why have a dog if it is going to be left out all the time?
I have a JRT, she loves her walks but put her outside in the backgarden for more time than it takes her to do her business and shes desperatly trying to get through the catflap

Im certainly not disputing that they can't survive outside but why bother having one.  poor dog


----------



## coffeeking (Dec 14, 2011)

neen26 said:


> i agree why have a dog if it is going to be left out all the time?
> I have a JRT, she loves her walks but put her outside in the backgarden for more time than it takes her to do her business and shes desperatly trying to get through the catflap
> 
> Im certainly not disputing that they can't survive outside but why bother having one.  poor dog


I dont know why my follow up to this isn't posted on here yet. Ive tried twice now and it keeps stating that a Administrator has to authorise it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

If someone posted they were having issues with a neighbours teenagers creating a constant racket there would most likely be 100% sympathy. Yes dogs bark but why should other people have to listen to it all the time when the owners don't because they are out. 6.40 am would not bother me personally as I am up then anyway but I don't leave my dog outside barking so certainly would not want to listen to someone elses. To some people it can be more than an irritation, my mum was driven to distraction by her neighbours dogs barking constantly all day. If they can have it in the house at night now since the complaint can't see any difference in the day - stupid irresponsible inconsiderate people


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> *I was wondering what sort of landlord puts down white carpets! * Whe I was a landlord's agent I always made sure carpets were blue/tan/turquoise sort of colour, something that wouldn't show the dirt and need frequent cleaning or replacement.
> 
> Why can't they keep the dog inside in a crate/pen with some sort of lino under it?
> 
> OP, you can contact environmental health/noise pollution in your local council. Get them to send someone round for 6.40 am to record the problem.


My dad rented out his home when he moved in with his girlfriend and had cream carpet throughout  not all homes are decorated with tennets in mind.

OP I hope you get this sorted.


----------



## wilsdog (Jul 31, 2011)

My parents live next to someone, who first off bought a SBT dog and then on a whim to a petshop she bought a bitch. They couldn't cope with the bitch so she dissappeared after a while only to be replaced with a Great dane bitch!!!
They then proceed to NEVER walk the dogs and shut them in the garage for upto 17 hours while they go out/stay out. Of course the dogs are cold and going bonkers shut in this garage and bark and howl all night, keeping my parents awake.
They have tried talking to the owners but nothing is done. They have spoken to the council and the RSPCA, who did visit the owners of the dogs.................that night my parent's vehicle had paint stripper thrown over it!!!!!
SOME PEOPLE REALLY SHOULDN'T HAVE DOGS!!!!


----------



## Bluu (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the main issue here is co-operation or lack of it from the neighbours.
I am currently having issues with separation anxiety in my new rescue - barking/howl when he is left for any length of time. My neighbours have rightly complained - yes I do agree with them complaining. Yet I am trying my hardest to help the dog as I know he can't be happy when he is alone. 
I am doing all I can eg, behaviourist, dog sitter, treats, desensitisation. It is hard having a dog with issues but the owner needs to put the effort in to help the situation. If they don't then they need to do what is fair on the dog.


----------

